# How to tell if a cat is too thin?



## Kitten (Feb 22, 2007)

I just 'inherited' my aunt's cat (she became allergic and the family no longer felt as he was receiving the proper care and loving attention that he deserves) and I have the feeling that he's a bit skinny. 

Lucky is 13 and has been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, although he's not currently receiving medication. He was gaining way too much weight on his medications; We are working with the vet to get him back on a better dosage of medications. I have a feeling we will have to play with the dosage a bit to get it appropriate (no excessive weight loss or gain). I'm also working without a scale at this time, not sure how I'd be able to monitor non-visible/feelable weight changes.

In the meantime, how do I tell if his weight is appropriate? My concern is that his shoulder blades and tops of his hips are pretty prominent. You don't SEE them, but they are quite apparent when you pet him. You can feel the individual bumps of his vertebrae and his ribs are distinguishable to the fingertips.

He actually looks like he might be a bit plump, simply because of the large weight gain and then subsequent loss when he was taken off the medications. His skin seems quite loose on him because of this, like a skinny cat in fat cat's clothing. *lol*

What should I be able to feel when I pet him? I know I should be able to at least feel his ribs, but I think he's missing a bit of the padding that he should have. Can anyone describe what I should be looking for to make sure he's at a good body weight?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

this might help some:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I know there are better sites out there that describe this but I wasn't able to find any quickly. So this is a start for you anyway:

http://www.placervillevet.com/feline%20 ... dition.htm

Please get the situation with the meds straightened out quickly, rapid ups and downs are not good for your kitty. He needs to be stabilized.

Congrats on taking him in, you're an angel :lol: Bet Lucky thinks so too!


----------



## Kitten (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks, that was immensely helpful. I think I'd put him at underweight, you can feel his ribs, but I don't think they really need much more padding over them, it's mostly his spine and hips that concerned me, they're pretty obvious. 

Even looking like a drowned rat (he just got a bath this past weekend), he didn't look TOO terribly skinny, just to the point where I was thinking he needed a bit more weight on him. 

I totally agree, the meds need to be figured out. Either he needs to get to a good weight without the meds (and I admit to needing to do more research about hyperthyroidism and how it effects him) or we need to figure out the proper dosage. Any comments on hyperthyroidism while I go do my research?

Side note, I'm more than impressed with the speed of the replies... rarely have I been on a board on any subject with such active and responsive members!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, although he's not currently receiving medication. He was gaining way too much weight on his medications; We are working with the vet to get him back on a better dosage of medications


 Just curious as to why he was taken completely off the meds instead of just adjusting them? As doodlebug said, fast, large fluctuation in weight isn't good for your kitty so it's important to get the meds sorted out.
Good luck with him. He's very lucky to have you!

P.S. Having a pet scale may help you monitor his weight.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... CatId=7351


----------



## Kitten (Feb 22, 2007)

He was taken off the meds before I got him... far as I can tell, the cousin who was supposed to be dosing him was adjusting the meds in order to get him to an appropriate dosage (also the one who kept forgetting to fill food and water dishes promptly and empty the litterbox) and was being very inconsistent in giving the meds. Then he was remiss in informing my aunt that the meds were running out. 

Yeah... this is also the same cousin that was adamant that I not take the cat, that he would keep the cat... but he wasn't giving the cat proper attention. I hope to be able to give Lucky a more balanced life, as well as a better quality of life. Not that I don't love my cousin to death, but he's got too much on his plate at the moment (college, work-study program and too much travel time between all those and home) to take care of Lucky properly.

I've discussed this with my aunt (he was sheeding like nuts, and apparently she says this is one of the signs of his condition) and we're going to get the meds again. I'll go in and talk to the vet (I think Lucky is due for shots and such soon, anyway) and see what would be the best way to adjust meds and how to know when I've got the correct dose.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't belive hyperthyroidism is one of those things that can be controlled without medication. When my cat had it I did try an alternative med (Hyper-Thyrine) but it was unsuccessful. It has worked in some cats, however. The only other choices are: meds (tapazole- I used the generic which was MUCH cheaper), surgey, or radioactive iodine therapy. Which one you chose really depends on you and your kitty. All have high success rates. Some cats don't tolerate the meds well though.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Now that you mention it, when my cat had it, he did shed a lot. I forgot about that. 
After he was diagnosed I made sure he was on the best food I could and I did add some supplements. His shedding got less than it had ever been. Don't know if it was the meds, the diet, or a combo.
When he started the tapazole he needed to go in every three weeks to a month to have his blood checked to see if his meds needed adjusting. Once we had it right he got it checked every 6 months to make sure nothing changed.


----------



## Kitten (Feb 22, 2007)

The good thing about this is that my aunt and uncle are so happy that Lucky has a better place to live and proper care that they're willing to foot the bill for all his major expenses. 

Unfortunately, just having moved into an apartment and still looking for a good, full time job (stupid crappy part time blahness) wouldn't leave me a whole lot of room to maneuver with serious vet bills. I can give him my time and loving and snuggles, and can make sure that he gets what he needs.

Lucky gets good care, they're happy that he's happy and I'm happy I have a kitty. It's good all around.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Hyperthyroidism is a condition where the thyroid glad produces excess hormones. The thyroid gland regulates metabolism, and an excess of the thyroid hormones (there are more than one, but typically thyroid function is measured by the T4 hormone level) causes an increase in metabolism. This causes the body to go into overdrive, so to speak. Weight loss is one of the health concerns, but there are more serious ones. An increase in metabolism also causes an increase in heart rate, which puts extra strain on the heart and causes an increase in blood flow, which [I believe] can cause damage to the kidneys. HyperT also causes stress to other organs, such as the liver. Elevated liver enzymes often accompany elevated T4 levels, but when T4 levels are decreased with medication, liver enzymes generally fall back to more normal levels.

This is a very serious condition and usually results in organ failure and death within months IF it is not treated. With appropriate treatment, though, the cat can live many more long and healthy years.
There are several drugs available that will suppress the thyroid gland, with Methimazole (brand name Tapazole) being the most common. Medication will be required for the rest of the cat's life, unless you opt for the more permenant option of radioiodine treatment. Fourtunately, methimazole is pretty cheap.

When starting a cat on medication, usually the vet will have a blood panel done to measure T4 levels as well as kidney and liver function. Based on the results, a dose of medication will be prescribed. It takes several weeks for the medication to become effective, so usually about 30 days after medication is started, a retest will be necessary to check where T4 levels are at that dose. If you're lucky enough, they'll be right where they should be, but theres also a good chance that the dose will need some adjustment and then you'll have to retest again in another 30 days until T4 levels are within the correct range.

Radioactive Iodine treatment is a permenant cure to HyperT (about 95% of the time). Usually, hyperT is caused by a benign tumor in the thyroid gland. When a cat has the treatment, they are injected with a dose of a radioactive iodine isotope which destroys only the bad thyroid tissue (the tumor) which is causing overproduction of throid hormone, leaving the good tissue to function normally. This has to be done in a special facility (due to the radioactivity) and the cat usually has to stay for about a week. The treatment is expensive, usually costing somewhere between $600-$3000, wih about $1500 being the norm. It sounds scary and dangerous, but really it is very safe and effective. I believe there are several places in the chicago area that do this treatment, but I don't know what they cost. The UW vet school in Madison, WI has the lowest cost in WI, with the total for treatment and preliminary tests being around $1200.

There is also the option of surgery to remove thyroid tissue, but many vets now will not do the procedure because it is life-threatening and often has poor results. Radioiodine is much easier, more effective and much safer.


Lucky really needs to be put back on medication immediately. When is is back on medication, he should gain back some of the weight he has lost. I would check with the vet that he was seeing previously and see if you can get an immediate refill on his medication so you can start him back on it right away, and then bring him in for a full blood panel after a fewl weeks. 
Methimazole comes in a few forms- most common is pill form. They pills can be giving in the traditional way, or you can also crush it and mix it in with canned food (just as long as you make sure it all gets eaten and only by the cat needing it). There is also a gel form of methimazole which is smeared on the inside of the ear flap and absorbed through the skin, which is good for cats that don't react well to being pilled and won't eat it in their food. The medication is most effective when the dose is split and given twice a day instead of just once.

My cat, Trixie has had HyperT for 2 years, and she has done pretty well on the medication. Lately, though, we have had some problems regulating it and I'm looking into the radioiodine treatment. Ever since she was diagnosed, she has always been a little underweight even though she eats well and her T4 levels are where they should be.
It has cost be about $300-$400 per year for medication, blood tests and vet visits. My vet is a very low cost small town vet, so prices in the Chicago area will probably be a bit more expensive.
It is very important to have the cat retested periodicly, usually about every 6-9 months, because T4 levels sometimes change slightly and require a change in dose. It is a bit cheaper to just test for T4 levels, but I always have a full blood panel done just to see where her liver and kidneys are at. Since HyperT effects the whole body, I think its important to check everything.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, with Sundance I used to do a T4 at 6 months and a full blood panel once a year. And I'd get the Methimazole at the pharmacy or online for 1/2 of what the vet charges for Tapazole. It probably was about $300-$400 per year.


----------

